# Hi from NYC



## ptr (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

A little bit about me, I've been practicing Karate-Do Shotokai for about 20 years. I teach free classes in New York City, so if you're around, feel free to get in touch !

Cheers,

Patrice


----------



## seasoned (Jun 21, 2011)

ptr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A little bit about me, I've been practicing Karate-Do Shotokai for about 20 years. I teach free classes in New York City, so if you're around, feel free to get in touch !
> 
> ...


Welcome to MT, Patrice. Free classes, this shows me a love and dedication to the arts not seen as a norm. Enjoy the site, as I am sure you will fine a great group of people here with awesome insight and knowledge.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Nice of you to offer.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Guvnor (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome and thanks for posting about your free class.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome. Where do you teach at? Park? YMCA? Church? Garage?


-Rob


----------



## ptr (Jun 22, 2011)

All, thank you for the warm welcome !

@Seasoned, Harada Sensei doesn't charge for his classes, therefore, as Karate-Do Shotokai instructors, it only makes sense if we do the same. For me, it is all about training other people so that I can have partners to practice with. Also, I will be happy if I manage to show that karate is much deeper than what you see at the ubiquitous sports/competition classes (no offense intended, I respect what they do, but to each his own...)

@Thesemindz, finding a place to teach was not easy. Eventually I was lucky to get a slot at one of NYC Parks. They have a nice gymnasium, I love the space ! I don't think the forum rules allow me to post the address, but if you (or anyone else) are interested, please send me a message !


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to MT! 

Chris


----------



## stickarts (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice offer.  Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!


----------



## MasterWright (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Patrice, welcome to MT!


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome to MT.  I am interested in your free classes, I will shoot you a private message.


----------

